# Problem's with Dayton Wire Wheels



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

<span style=\'color:red\'>
:angry: I hate to say it but I ordered a set of triple gold's about 9 months ago received them they had a major issue with gold also when they had me check serial #'s had dates 1999 the other 2 were 2009 the 2 dated 99 had a dayton stamp on hub the other 2 had stamps on hubs and lips and on 1 of the lips a nick
Here is a few shots of the gold 1's


















































:angry:


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

damn, that sucks bro! SEE, U should of bought some chinas :biggrin:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

second I just received my new custom made color matched Daytons supposedly check out by Dayton for the 1st problem here we go 13x7 2 wheels have paint coming off were it goes into nipple's and were it goes thru hub , another 1 has a big gash around the hub were the knock off goes


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Apr 15 2010, 02:59 PM~17202690
> *damn, that sucks bro!  SEE, U should of bought some chinas  :biggrin:
> *


I know :0


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## SoulDemon (Jan 29, 2007)

should of bought some z's!


----------



## NOUSEFORANAME (Jan 11, 2005)

Man as far as the green wheels go powder coat wouldnt have done that. Hes right about the painted shit sometimes chippin but I guess for what you paid you can be anal all you want


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

Dayton is a fucking garbage company anymore. Zenith would never let shit like that ship. Fuck for the money they should send you a BJ for the trouble!


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SoulDemon+Apr 15 2010, 05:06 PM~17203960-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 4 sure :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

Dayton makes a good looking product but as far as durability goes they are overrated. I bought my first set of Brand New daytons in 1993 (13" 72-Spokes with 24K Gold Spoke), I was so excited to get them and they looked amazing!!! I put them on the car and within 2 to 3-months 3 spokes came loose on my front passenger side wheel... amazingly enough they didn't leak, the only reason I found out they were loose was when I was washing my car and they clicked when I ran a sponge across them. 

I took them to Crown Wire Wheel when they were in business here in CA to have them re-trued and re-sealed (I didn't want to pay shipping to send them back to Dayton and have to wait). Crown did a great job and I never had a problem with that wheel again... then two of the three remaining wheels did the same thing (within a 1-year period) :yessad:

Next set I bought Brand New in 1996 or 1997 (13X7 88-Spoke's) same thing happened... passenger front two spokes on one side of the wheel and four spoke on the other side of the wheel came loose... again wheel didn't leak and the nipples were still attached to the outer, but the spokes would jingle around (I said jingle :biggrin: ). I had that one fixed and then my back passenger wheel same thing with the spoke coming loose... keep in mind these were bought brand new and all this happened within 1-year.

When I first started buliding Low Riders there were no Chinas and the only considerable options were Mc Lean, Roadster, Sharp, Crown, Zenith (Not well advertised in L.A. Area) and Dayton (the ultimate choice at that time)... When Chinas first came out they looked funny (Spokes seemed thicker) but then there were some that were being sold by the Tint Shop Locally called "Big Daddy D's" or something like that and they looked the closest to an actual 100-Spoke Dayton to me. Thats when I started paying more attention to chinas and then eventually started selling Chinas in 1998 or 1999 (but still rode D's)... in 2000 or 2001 I used a set of Chinas on one of my own vehicles for the first time and I've never looked back!

To date, and remember I live in Los Angeles County and take any vehicle I have completed out to Local Picnik's, BBQ's, Shows, and on the Blvd (Whittier, Hollywood, and Bristol when I was younger and they used to happen) and Crenshaw now... I'm hard on my cars, hopping, lead foot, etc... but I have NOT had any China come loose on me AT ALL! in the last 10-years that I have used chinas I have only had 1-wheel leak and that was after I changed a tire (I think the tire guy knicked the seal) and had one ear break off a knock-off... just being honest


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Wire Wheel King


----------



## slam-low63 (May 28, 2009)

:0


----------



## impalas79 (Dec 5, 2007)

still great looking wheels made in the USA. :thumbsup:


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalas79_@Apr 15 2010, 06:12 PM~17205765
> *still great looking wheels made in the USA.    :thumbsup:
> *


NO SHIT, I AGREE :thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Envious Touch, Fine59Bel, vouges17, Ant63ss, 54chevyguy, scrape-it


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Apr 15 2010, 04:59 PM~17204442
> *Dayton is a fucking garbage company anymore. Zenith would never let shit like that ship. Fuck for the money they should send you a BJ for the trouble!
> *



you must not a read the post about everyone having brand new z's and them leaking on em... i remeber a few post like that awhile back, something about shitty job on the seals... idk i know ive never had a problem out of any of the sets of D'z ive owned and own... gonna put 1 set to the test tho, they are being restored now so we will see what happens


----------



## tigerman68 (Jan 19, 2009)

looking at those first daytons you got fucked then you worked with a manager from dayton to fix the issue and they come with paint peeling and a nick that bull shit :thumbsdown: you mean to tell me they couldnt look at either set before they ship to you those gold 1's look copper man dayton has really droped the ball on a guy that has spent thousands over the years I know him, he has always rode on daytons and vogues and I mean always he even wanted to put that bs on his 60 :biggrin: they lost 1 of there best customer's!


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tigerman68_@Apr 16 2010, 10:23 AM~17211255
> *
> thanks, just got off phone with there VP at Dayton Wire Wheel he personally said he would make it good so we will see! </span>*


----------



## Looney (Dec 1, 2008)

HOMIE STAY ON THEM, MAKE THEM CORRECT THEIR ERROR AT THEIR COST. KEEP US POSTED :thumbsup:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Seems as chinas are the way to go anymore, atleast if they leak or are nicked you would expect it, and about thousand less. Im sick of spending big money and having probs.


----------



## KC_Caddy (Apr 28, 2008)

What's the consensus on the best bet as far as chinas go? Sometimes you hear that they rust easily, leak, etc, so who's the best to go with?


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KC_Caddy_@Apr 16 2010, 12:56 PM~17213423
> *What's the consensus on the best bet as far as chinas go?  Sometimes you hear that they rust easily, leak, etc, so who's the best to go with?
> *


COUGH.. COUGH.. ENVIOUS TOUCH.. COUGH :biggrin:






Plus our 72-Spoke Straight Lace are 100% U.S. Made, Built, Materials from the U.S., etc  

And I'm currently working on molds for U.S. Made Knock-offs at a better price... no more thin eared china knock-off's


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

zeniths homie... homie is a rider., dayton doesnt give a FUCK anymore.. im surprised they even took ur phone call...


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Apr 16 2010, 11:46 AM~17212953
> *Seems as chinas are the way to go anymore, atleast if they leak or are nicked you would expect it, and about  thousand less. Im sick of spending big money and having probs.
> *


what kinda wheels? and what kinda problems .... spit it out!!!! :uh:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Apr 16 2010, 03:06 PM~17213944
> *what kinda wheels? and what kinda problems .... spit it out!!!! :uh:
> *


Well they were expensive and they were not Ds


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SoulDemon_@Apr 15 2010, 10:06 PM~17203960
> *should of bought some z's!
> *


 :twak: They having problems also.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Apr 16 2010, 09:29 PM~17214117
> *Well they were expensive and they were not Ds
> *


I hear the same thang.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Apr 16 2010, 05:01 PM~17214927
> *I hear the same thang.
> *


I dont think I could even sell them now cause I would not feel good about selling them to anybody else.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Apr 16 2010, 11:05 PM~17214968
> *I dont think I could even sell them now cause I would not feel good about selling them to anybody else.
> *


  That sucks man i know my homie just got the set of his dreams,and 1 is allready leaking and there are nicks on the knockoff just from putting them on the car,i'm staying with chinas when they fuck up i'll just get another set. :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Apr 16 2010, 05:07 PM~17214982
> * That sucks man i know my homie just got the set of his dreams,and 1 is allready leaking and there are nicks on the knockoff just from putting them on the car,i'm staying with chinas when they fuck up i'll just get another set. :biggrin:
> *


Yep im tired of having my car down cause of wheel probs, I will just buy 10 china wheels, and rotate when they fail lol


----------



## Impslap (Mar 5, 2008)

The way I see it, all spoke wheels are more prone to problems. I've had brand new Zenith's leak and brand new Dayton's leak. I don't fuck with ************, so I can't speak on them. 
Let's put it in perspective. A wire wheel has many more components than your typical aftermarket 1-piece or 3 piece wheel. This adds that many more components and the more more parts you add, the more you open up to problems, leaks etc.  
Fuck it, though, they look good.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Apr 15 2010, 01:00 PM~17202697
> *second I just received my new custom made color matched Daytons supposedly check out by Dayton for the 1st problem here we go  13x7 2 wheels have paint coming off were it goes into nipple's and were it goes thru hub ,  another 1 has a big gash around the hub were the knock off goes
> 
> 
> ...


MY EYES ARE BAD I CANT SEE WHATS WRONG WERE ARE THEY SCRATCHED?


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Apr 16 2010, 03:59 PM~17214904
> *:twak: They having problems also.
> *


cluck his ass again fabian! you havent even got your wheels yet how would you know.... soul demon! :uh:


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

i have came across many sets of daytons and sold many sets also and i would like to say that all the virgin daytons (untouched) i have sold, they never had any problems. i guess it all falls down on their new production, who ever they have building them now.


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 16 2010, 10:45 PM~17217164
> *MY EYES ARE BAD I CANT SEE WHATS WRONG WERE ARE THEY SCRATCHED?
> *



look at the gash in the middle below knock off


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

I SEE IT NOW!
FAWK,,,,,,,,,,,,
SEND IT BACK
I GOT A FEW SETS OF THE OLD 72`S IN MINT SHAPE
AND FEW NEW SETS FROM WHEN THEY HAD THAT BLOWOUT SALE A COUPLE YEARS AGO, I CHECKED THEM ALL. 
YOU HAVE TO BE ANAL ON THIS SHIT, CAUSE IT AINT CHEAP.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Apr 17 2010, 11:41 AM~17221388
> *
> look at the gash in the middle below knock off
> 
> ...


 :uh: a fucking nick..... Like anybody gonna see it when it's installed......


----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 17 2010, 03:52 PM~17221934
> *:uh: a fucking nick..... Like anybody gonna see it when it's installed......
> *


but for Dayton money they should be perfect


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 17 2010, 02:52 PM~17221934
> *:uh: a fucking nick..... Like anybody gonna see it when it's installed......
> *


Not the point dipshit you pay for the best that's what you should get


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Harley Starr_@Apr 17 2010, 01:07 PM~17221993
> *but for Dayton money they should be perfect
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 17 2010, 03:52 PM~17221934
> *:uh: a fucking nick..... Like anybody gonna see it when it's installed......
> *


only hogs roll on d's or z's you must ride china


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Apr 17 2010, 03:57 AM~17217256
> *cluck his ass again fabian! you havent even got your wheels yet how would you know.... soul demon! :uh:
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

I have had all kinds of wheels,and it's cool to say you bought the best either d's or z's just depends on the person which one is best.But i've never followed the crowd ,i do what i think looks good.The last couple of years everyone wants z's and thats cool,but that don't mean i'm gonna run out and get them.I liked my painted and striped and leafed custom chinas better then d's or z's.No one out there was gonna have the same look as mine had,and thats the way i like it.Just my 2 cents,to each there own. :biggrin: Oh yeah they were also half the price as some all chrome d's or z's.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Apr 17 2010, 03:23 PM~17222352
> *only hogs roll on d's or z's you must ride china
> *


 :nono: never in my fucking life.... Dayton all the way , but thanks for playing....


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 17 2010, 07:58 PM~17223233
> *:nono: never in my fucking life.... Dayton all the way , but thanks for playing....
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: thats whats up, then you should know that paying that grip they best be perfect


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

im partial to dayton. ive owned alot of different wheels. i see your point in paying top dollar for those wheels and wanting perfection, but unless the car is going to be perfect, i wouldnt really complain much, wheels still look great, and as soon as u beat them on they are going to have flaws .also if those spokes are painted, be very carefule when beating the spinner on, one wrong hit and the paint is going to chip right off.........but i do see your point.


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 85regalrider (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 17 2010, 01:52 PM~17221934
> *:uh: a fucking nick..... Like anybody gonna see it when it's installed......
> *


SHUT THE HELL UP LOOK AT YOU WHEELS...bahahahahaha


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 85regalrider_@Apr 20 2010, 09:17 PM~17253586
> *SHUT THE HELL UP LOOK AT YOU WHEELS...bahahahahaha
> *


X973289952889954 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

I'd have to say that they look like they need to be cleaned. The knockoff looks like a lighter gold. I've had D's since '98 and can honestly say I'd pick them hands down over any other wheels. My homie had problems with brand new Zenith's. I hope they make good on it.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 85regalrider+Apr 20 2010, 08:17 PM~17253586-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SAYS THE MAN TRYING TO DUMP SOME FADED ASS GOLDS :uh: :uh: FUCK YOU TOO, IF YOU HAVE SOMETHING TO SAY, ILL BE AT ALL THE KC SHOWS THIS YEAR, COME HOLLA!


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 20 2010, 11:54 PM~17255686
> *WHAT ABOUT THEM? A BIT OF DIRT? THEY ARE WELL DRIVEN ON, AT LEAST 40 MILES A DAY CAN YOU SAY THAT ABOUT YOUR CHINAS? I THINK MY WHEELS HAVE HELD UP REALLY FUCKING NICE FOR BEING DRIVEN ON YEAR ROUND , AND ONLY CLEANED ONCE A WEEK.
> 
> I RIDE DAYTONS DAILY,  WHERES YOURS??? :wow:  :wow:
> ...


EY HOMIE I'M A DAYTON RIDER FOR LIFE  AND AS FAR AS DUMPING THEM THERE GONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


























F1RST CLASS TO THE TOP!!!!!!!


----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by APACHERX3_@Apr 21 2010, 06:05 AM~17256480
> *EY HOMIE I'M A DAYTON RIDER FOR LIFE  AND AS FAR AS DUMPING THEM THERE GONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


love them cheese balls :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Harley Starr_@Apr 21 2010, 07:56 PM~17263684
> *love them cheese balls :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


X1


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 20 2010, 10:54 PM~17255686
> *WHAT ABOUT THEM? A BIT OF DIRT? THEY ARE WELL DRIVEN ON, AT LEAST 40 MILES A DAY CAN YOU SAY THAT ABOUT YOUR CHINAS? I THINK MY WHEELS HAVE HELD UP REALLY FUCKING NICE FOR BEING DRIVEN ON YEAR ROUND , AND ONLY CLEANED ONCE A WEEK.
> 
> I RIDE DAYTONS DAILY,  WHERES YOURS??? :wow:  :wow:
> ...


HEY HOMIE... KEEP IT COOL... YOU NEVER KNOW WHO'S GONNA READ THIS... I PICKED UP THEM FADED D'S FROM APACHE..... THEY WERE FINE FOR ME.. SO CALM DOWN.... MIDWEST RIDERS DON'T NEED TO START HATING ON EACH OTHER... UNLESS YOU ALREADY HAVE PERSONAL BEEF... LEAVE IT AT THAT...

YES I UNDERSTAND ABOUT YOUR RIMS BEING DIRTY... SHIT HAPPENS... I WOULDN'T TAKE MY TIME TO CLEAN THEM UP TO POST A PICTURE TO SHUT SOME FUCKERS MOUTH... I BET YOU WENT OUT AND TOOK THE PIC RIGHT AWAY... 

IM A DAILY RIDER TO... MOST FOOLS ON HERE ARE JEST TRAILER QUEENS SO THEIR RIMS BETTER BE CLEAN... NO HATING.. TO EACH THERE OWN...


----------



## KC_Caddy (Apr 28, 2008)

Anyone know if 16X8 "middle offset" (between standard and reverse) Daytons would fit and work on a big body? I found a REALLY clean set w/ chrome and 24k gold w/ pirelli tires for $450. If they'd work for sure, I'll be pretty excited to buy but I want to make sure. Any input from Dayton fans w/ knowledge would be much appreciated.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

dayum.......looks like a lil mud slingin.....one thing i learned is nothin is really ever perfect........and im shur u spent a grip.....i'd be pissed also...as long as they correct the errors ...no harm no foul ....i never had any problems out of my zeniths.....i didn't buy my daytons new but i never had any problems from them either


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Apr 30 2010, 07:02 AM~17349865
> *HEY HOMIE... KEEP IT COOL... YOU NEVER KNOW WHO'S GONNA READ THIS... I PICKED UP THEM FADED D'S FROM APACHE.....  THEY WERE FINE FOR ME.. SO CALM DOWN.... MIDWEST RIDERS DON'T NEED TO START HATING ON EACH OTHER... UNLESS YOU ALREADY HAVE PERSONAL BEEF... LEAVE IT AT THAT...
> 
> YES I UNDERSTAND ABOUT YOUR RIMS BEING DIRTY... SHIT HAPPENS... I WOULDN'T TAKE MY TIME TO CLEAN THEM UP TO POST A PICTURE TO SHUT SOME FUCKERS MOUTH... I BET YOU WENT OUT AND TOOK THE PIC RIGHT AWAY...
> ...


eh... your right, some days i need prozac.....


----------



## KC_Caddy (Apr 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KC_Caddy_@Apr 30 2010, 03:30 PM~17352772
> *Anyone know if 16X8 "middle offset" (between standard and reverse) Daytons would fit and work on a big body?  I found a REALLY clean set w/ chrome and 24k gold w/ pirelli tires for $450.  If they'd work for sure, I'll be pretty excited to buy but I want to make sure.  Any input from Dayton fans w/ knowledge would be much appreciated.
> *


No one's got any input on whether this size wheel would work on a big body?


----------



## surwestrider (Feb 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Apr 15 2010, 06:14 PM~17205187
> *Dayton makes a good looking product but as far as durability goes they are overrated. I bought my first set of Brand New daytons in 1993 (13" 72-Spokes with 24K Gold Spoke), I was so excited to get them and they looked amazing!!! I put them on the car and within 2 to 3-months 3 spokes came loose on my front passenger side wheel... amazingly enough they didn't leak, the only reason I found out they were loose was when I was washing my car and they clicked when I ran a sponge across them.
> 
> I took them to Crown Wire Wheel when they were in business here in CA to have them re-trued and re-sealed (I didn't want to pay shipping to send them back to Dayton and have to wait). Crown did a great job and I never had a problem with that wheel again... then two of the three remaining wheels did the same thing (within a 1-year period) :yessad:
> ...


does anyone make a good looking gold same as dayton or zenith that wont fade off n still look new n last!also does anyone make a wheel that has the same offset as a dayton or zenith for a big body lac 94 on 13`s or 14`s?


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by surwestrider_@May 2 2010, 12:16 PM~17365938
> *does anyone make a good looking gold same as dayton or zenith that wont fade off n still look new n last!also does anyone make a wheel that has the same offset as a dayton or zenith for a big body lac 94 on 13`s or 14`s?
> *


When it comes to gold, you have two options. China gold or U.S. gold. Ask for U.S. gold, it costs more but has the quality you want.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 30 2010, 06:04 PM~17354854
> *eh... your right, some days i need prozac.....
> *


OARLE... ALL IS GOOD HOMIE...


----------

